# light and secure http server

## pointers

Hi,

   we are looking for a light and secure web server to only serve images. Apache causes a huge load when there are many requests.  I have seen that lighttpd is a good one but If any experienced admin on this area suggest me a better one (if there is any I dont know) I would be so pleased. 

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## speak_see_hear

There are a few daemons that might work in www-servers, boa and cherokee.  I would look at them also.

----------

## think4urs11

www-servers/fnord - very fast/small

----------

## pointers

Do you have any experience on these light web servers? We will start a project which needs a high load of image serving. If you have any experience on one of these under at least 500-600 concurrent requests I would be very pleased to hear the feedbacks. 

Otherwise I will have to try all of these web servers one by one to find the best one:)  Then I will send my feedbacks. 

        Thanks friends.

----------

## think4urs11

hmm, little test the fnord author did ... http://www.fefe.de/fnord/2.5.50-scalability.png + http://www.fefe.de/fnord/SPEED

----------

## pointers

Then I will start with fnord  :Smile:  Thanks a lot for pointing the graphs. 

I will start benchmarking very soon.

----------

## adsmith

I love lighttpd.

----------

## pointers

Then, Could you tell us why you love it  :Smile:  ?

----------

## adsmith

Sure:

It's fast, low on resources, easy and obvious to configure, and it can do everything I've ever wanted to do with apache. 

I was on the mailing list for about 6 months and still keep close track of the changelogs -- development is very active, with every release gaining great features, and the developers are very willing to accept new modules and patches.  It's a good program backed by good people.

 The only thing I've found that is a little frustrating is forcing certain subdirectories to only be served by the SSL socket while only running one server program; however, that's just because I haven't given it too much thought.  .

----------

## pointers

Thanks a lot for your precious thoughts for me.

I will also send my feedbacks after testing these especially fnord and lighttpd

----------

